# What do I do with THIS?



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Bid on this on the bay because I thought it looked cool in a GTH way, but didn't think I'd actually win. I was wrong about that.

Now what do I wear it with?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

A paper bag. Over your head.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Grey trousers, pale green polo shirt, white pocket square, darkblue neckerchief and socks, penny loafers. Any other questions?


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> A paper bag. Over your head.


LOL a friend told me once there's an a$$ for every seat. I guess I'm the one for this one.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

White point collar, striped tie, white horse bit loafers, a moustache and feathered hair.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

frosejr said:


> LOL a friend told me once there's an a$$ for every seat. I guess I'm the one for this one.


No you're not. Wear it with ivory flannel pants and spectator shoes, with an edge toward cap toes over wingtips.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> No you're not. Wear it with ivory flannel pants and spectator shoes, with an edge toward cap toes over wingtips.


I thought the rule was only one GTH item per outfit...or are spectators not GTH?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Blue OCBD, khakis. 

If you don't like what you see in the mirror give it to goodwill.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

If the color on that photo is true, I think it will look great with khakis and a blue striped OCBD shirt. Wear it causual w/o a tie but but with a madder/paisley pocket square.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

You could pair it with plaid pants, a backdated application to coach either Texas A&M or Mississippi State in the 1970's, and a sponsorship from a local potato chip maker.

Be sure to taste the snacks on your show.

(Dadgum, I posted the wrong video originally. This is better.)


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Personally I like it, and could see it going well with any number of blue OCBDs and either khakis or grey flannels. But if you don't like it/don't feel comfortable in it you should flip or donate.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

frosejr said:


> I thought the rule was only one GTH item per outfit...or are spectators not GTH?


With a white neck scarf, (which today might take some guts to wear), its actually a 30s resort look.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Become a Shriner. Lots of opportunities will present themselves.

Or follow any of the advice above. There are some casual options. As long as you don't act self-conscious about it or act like a jackass while wearing it, it'll work.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Precisely. I've worn a kilt to teach elementary school in and after the kids did a double take in the morning, the rest of the day went as usual. And BTW, when I say 'as usual' I mean 'the way _I_ want!'. It's all in the attitude.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Burgundy is almost never the right answer.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Topsider said:


> Burgundy is almost never the right answer.


What color is Bourgogne wine?


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Stay classy, San Diego.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Be sure to taste the snacks on your show.


What's funny is, I actually do have a show.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

leisureclass said:


> Personally I like it, and could see it going well with any number of blue OCBDs and either khakis or grey flannels. But if you don't like it/don't feel comfortable in it you should flip or donate.


I actually do like it too, and I like the grey flannels idea a lot. I was thinking more like a white OCBD.

Definitely not pink.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Here are sone thoughts on this subject.
https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2011/02/maroon-blazer-front.html


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I was being a smart aleck. There is, I'm sure, something that might work. The deal is, it isn't true GTH, at least not the way I think of GTH, but it is GTH enough that you couldn't wear it with a GTH element. The best I can think of is BB blue uni-stripe OCBD, navy trousers (maybe khakis), navy tie (if you wore a tie with this), brown shoes (maybe black if the trousers are navy). If it doesn't fit properly, I would consider waiting awhile before having it altered, at least until you figure something to pair it with. I've heard that some burgundies age well.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> I was being a smart aleck.


I figured as much, I've seen enough of your posts :biggrin:

I like the unistripe blue OCBD idea. I will try navy trousers with it too.

I don't wear a tie to work on Fridays, so I'll try it open necked to start. Maybe a tie that's mostly navy would work with navy pants (but then I'd have to ease up on the blue shirt).


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> What color is Bourgogne wine?


Honestly. The good stuff is a lot lighter then the colour Burgundy. It is the lightest coloured of all the great wines. This is because of the thin skins of the Pinot Noir grape. Sorry, I just had a wine geek moment.

That jacket is just not so appealling to me.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Topsider said:


> Burgundy is almost never the right answer.


Even with a cord or velvet jacket? The latter is even more limited in use, but I've seen more of both styles in burgundy than blazers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Topsider said:


> Burgundy is almost never the right answer.


While perhaps presenting a bit more of a sartorial challenge as a color for a sportcoat, I am inclined to argue that burgundy/cordovan may just be the closest thing to a perfect tone for shoes!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

frosejr said:


> What's funny is, I actually do have a show.


Now you have a jacket, as well as a face for radio!!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Surely you can thrift some '70s-ish Sansabelt?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

If he can't, I can.



smujd said:


> Surely you can thrift some '70s-ish Sansabelt?


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Now you have a jacket, as well as a face for radio!!


+100!


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is George H.W. Bush sporting a maroon blazer:



I think I'd skip the black shoes, but who am I to argue with a President?


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

SconnieTrad said:


> Here is George H.W. Bush sporting a maroon blazer:
> 
> I think I'd skip the black shoes, but who am I to argue with a President?


I don't think you get much more Trad than GHWB and JFK.

Can anybody tell what kind of shoes those are? It would be awesome if they were LWBs.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

SconnieTrad said:


> Here is George H.W. Bush sporting a maroon blazer:
> 
> I think I'd skip the black shoes, but who am I to argue with a President?


GHWB's blazer looks more red than burgundy/maroon. I have a RED Oxxford blazer I wore over the holidays, and it was quite a hit. I wore it on Christmas Eve with oxford grey trousers, white turnback cuff spread collar shirt (open), and black horsebit loafers. Christmas day it was with glen plaid flannel trousers (half of a suit), barrel cuff spread collar shirt (open), and black AE Fifth Street boots.

I'd go with grey or khaki trousers and a boatload of confidence. Good find, especially if your size!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> ..... it was with glen plaid flannel trousers (half of a suit), barrel cuff spread collar shirt (open), and black AE Fifth Street boots.


The Fifth Street, how high do they go up the back of the calf, and is the leather soft or hard? The reason I ask is that AE chuckas hit me at a bad place on the rear of my calf and are quiet uncomfortable.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> The Fifth Street, how high do they go up the back of the calf, and is the leather soft or hard? The reason I ask is that AE chuckas hit me at a bad place on the rear of my calf and are quiet uncomfortable.


They barely reached halfway up the achilles. The leather is quite soft, and if you leave the top eyelets unlaced, you'll have even wiggle room. I'm a BIG fan of these, and am not looking forward to summer when I'll wear them less (if at all).


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Eh, what's GTH mean again ? ? ? 

Something to do with Trad, right?

:icon_study:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

zzdocxx said:


> Eh, what's GTH mean again ? ? ?
> 
> Something to do with Trad, right?
> 
> :icon_study:


Yes, it's apparently a very traditional way to say go to hell. And they are free to ask each other to go to hell in the private confines of their own home. When they ask everyone to go to hell by wearing monstrously colored pants in public, it's an eyesore. IMO....


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

David J. Cooper said:


> Honestly. The good stuff is a lot lighter then the colour Burgundy. It is the lightest coloured of all the great wines. This is because of the thin skins of the Pinot Noir grape. Sorry, I just had a wine geek moment.
> 
> That jacket is just not so appealling to me.


Wine geek moment appreciated.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I like it. I like the idea of the navy pants with it too.

And remember, when you are wearing it:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

"They?" "Eyesore?" "Apparently?"



Bjorn said:


> Yes, it's apparently a very traditional way to say go to hell. And they are free to ask each other to go to hell in the private confines of their own home. When they ask everyone to go to hell by wearing monstrously colored pants in public, it's an eyesore. IMO....


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> "They?" "Eyesore?" "Apparently?"












Eta: Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

If you don't want it, send it to 
Post Office Box 12
Xilinhot
Xilin Gol League
Inner Mongolia
China

Sure we can find someone who might like it.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

That's it. I'm switching to the sag look. Whilst wearing J. Press.



Bjorn said:


> Yes, it's apparently a very traditional way to say go to hell. And they are free to ask each other to go to hell in the private confines of their own home. When they ask everyone to go to hell by wearing monstrously colored pants in public, it's an eyesore. IMO....


----------



## hydepark (Sep 4, 2007)

Topsider said:


> Burgundy is almost never the right answer.


I started out on burgundy\But soon hit the harder stuff


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

OK, so the jacket came today.

It's cranberry, headed toward maroon, not burgundy.

I like it, and it fits well. I can pull it off. I don't know if it's trad, but the patch pockets are pretty neat.

I'm thinking some of the recommendations here will be winners, but my most likely rig will be this jacket, white OCBD, tie, gray slacks, penny loafers.

Other recommendations (besides bag for head) welcome


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder if some kind of tone-on-tone pocket square might work? I've worn a silk paisley square with a navy ground with my navy blazer, and paisley with some kind of maroon-ish ground might look cool with this. It might also look awful. It falls into the "try in front of the mirror and consider" category, rather than the "definitely wear this" category.

Also, what kind of necktie were you considering?


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Also, what kind of necktie were you considering?


I have a tie that would pull the cranberry/maroon of the jacket and the grey of the pants together.


----------



## Erdna (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe wear camel or walnut color with turtle neck with jean or pink / white pinstripes shirt with burgundy tie.

Now what do I wear it with?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

frosejr said:


> OK, so the jacket came today.
> 
> It's cranberry, headed toward maroon, not burgundy.
> 
> ...


I think you nailed it.

This brings back memories.

I donated a jacket like that about a dozen years ago locally. (Suburban DC)

See if it has Winter Concert tickets from AI DuPont HS in 1976 in the pockets.

It may have belonged to my Grandfather!!


----------

